# tried on AW, guess Ill try here...



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

vortexers are cooler anyways








trying to figure out who the manufacturer of this chip is, can you help?


----------



## Circularfan (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm going to say...AMD, because of the logo and it says "1993 AMD" on the chip.


----------



## ewheeler (Aug 22, 2002)

X2


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: tried on AW, guess Ill try here... (BeitzDUB)*











_Modified by GLI_Man at 10:58 PM 6-25-2006_


----------

